# Swans 2 me 0



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

Been out twice with no success. Going this weekend again. Anybody else still hunting swans?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I am, I've been trying to get my daughter to tag out before me. Needless to say its been tough, so I might have to start taking a few shots after her.


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

Snuck out today for a couple of hours. Seen one small flock right before closing that was a long ways away. It was slow. Swans are winning, but im still in the game.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can tell you that Farmington Bay has been slow for swans. They sit on the clubs all day with this warm weather.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen a few flocks over the past couple of weeks on my walks out on the dikes of Howards Slough. Could have shot several. I don't hunt Swans but wow what a bird.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we went 5 for 6 on tags since last Saturday.


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

Thats good action. Did they all come from the same general area?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> we went 5 for 6 on tags since last Saturday.


Way to get it done hoss!!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I've heard all you have to do is be willing to be a marsh moocher. Take your binoculars, find someone with a good hunting setup and then go plop down 50 yards (or less) away from them. If they were out away from other hunters you won't have to worry about them shooting you because obviously they have some marsh manners so you'll be able to just sky bust away at anything coming near their set up.

Then when you completely screw things up for them just smirk and tell them you can set anywhere you want because it's public land.........

No, I'm not implying anyone on this thread has done this, but I know it happened recently, as it does every year and it always ticks me off.

I'll never understand how some people think it's ok.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Truelife said:


> From what I've heard all you have to do is be willing to be a marsh moocher. Take your binoculars, find someone with a good hunting setup and then go plop down 50 yards (or less) away from them. If they were out away from other hunters you won't have to worry about them shooting you because obviously they have some marsh manners so you'll be able to just sky bust away at anything coming near their set up.
> 
> Then when you completely screw things up for them just smirk and tell them you can set anywhere you want because it's public land.........
> 
> ...


Haha, I was standing 50 yards from my dozen decoys that I had hauled in over 1 mile and a couple guys walk in and stand 30 yards from my decoys and shot at the flocks working my decoys before they got to me so I didn't get a shot. What is really frustrating is this was on Tuesday in the middle of the week.

I think if you spend enough time in the marsh where there are swans with a couple decoys, you will eventually get a shot. That experienced soured me and I am done this year and will eat swan tag soup. Just can't bring myself to go up again after them. Will try boating out to no man's land for them in a couple years when I draw another tag and will expect moochers to be there.


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

My last trip out for swans i was setup for a quick hunt off the dike at a close wma that has had a few birds around. I seen 2 people walking out a different dike wondering if i would get lucky and they would go the opposite way of me. No such luck. It wouldnt have been so awkward if the guy in full military uniform wasnt wearing a hunters blaze orange vest and girlfriend who was in the brightest neon pink sweatshirt on the planet. They walked by while i was laying in the weeds. Asked if i had any luck. I answered no. I was glad to see the scare crows pass by. 

Then they started target practice for the next 30 minutes or so less than 40 yards away standing on the dike. They left about 20 minutes b4 shooting hours ended. Swans didnt fly at all. Probably a good thing for them and I. I sat there in disbelief while it went on. The guy had a backpack loaded with gear/shells to take his girlfriend target shooting on the WMA. So obviously its not only lazy hunters that just dont get it either. 

I went on the duck opener a few years ago. It was my last with what went on. Setup an hour b4 shooting time in my boat only to have 2 other groups/boats move in CLOSE on both sides preventing any birds to work. One group showed up 5 minutes b4 shooting light and the other about 10 minutes after shooting light. Did the old shine my lights at them to let them know i was there. Didnt work. I will admit it was nice of them to not boat right thrue my spread, they had the kindness to go around and then come right back in. Sarcasm.

Looking forward for things to freeze up. That always seems to help with the people that just dont get it to disappear.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

johnb said:


> Thats good action. Did they all come from the same general area?


four come from one area the other a different place


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Way to get it done hoss!!


Thanks it was not easy tell we found the spot.


----------

